
Twenty years of free software – part 3 myrepos - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/twenty_years_of_free_software_--_part_3_myrepos/
======
edward
Previous:

Part 1 ikiwiki:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11943765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11943765)

Part 2 etckeeper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11952638)

~~~
brudgers
For additional context, a recent interview with Joey Hess:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/672352/](https://lwn.net/Articles/672352/)

------
stinos
Have been using this for a while for the exact same reasons as the author
gives. It even sort of works on windows though it can be messy as it relies on
a HOME environment variable, using forward slashes and unix style paths (i.e.
/c/blah instead of c:\blah). I never figured whether that is because of mr,
perl or the particular perl version I'm using (the one which comes with git
for windows).

~~~
daveguy
I run on Windows and don't have a problem with it, but I work exclusively in a
git bash environment. What kind of problem do you have with it?

~~~
stinos
_What kind of problem do you have with it?_

Currently none, since I have HOME defined and never give it windows-style
paths. I mostly use powershell or plain cmd. IIRC some of the more advanced
features didn't work as expected but I don't recall exactly what or how.

~~~
daveguy
Gotcha. Yeah, sticking with the bash environment makes unix style paths just
work. So I haven't had a problem with that. Just thought it might be something
I could help with since i use it in windows too. Cheers.

------
jaytaylor
Does anyone know what sort of blog/website system this is?

I really like the minimalist yet still very navigable interface.

~~~
ciniglio
It's ikiwiki, created by the author.

[https://ikiwiki.info/](https://ikiwiki.info/)

